# Another batch



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is the 2nd batch out of the shop this year, all wire-through cedar this time. I have one more batch of these on the bench and that will be it for the smaller lures this year. I need to start working on my musky lures again. I can't get my small shad to hit 5mph and still "hunt", works perfect up to a little over 4mph jumping left and right but blows out before I get to 5mph. If I weight it I lose the "hunting" action.

Two musky lures I made for a buddy. He catches some HUGE river muskies every year and already lost a big one on the foiled lure.










A couple I did for walleye trolling on Erie this year, haven't tried these yet so I made them each with a different lip configuration and weighted slightly different to see what works.










Finally a couple smaller casting lures all 3 1/2" - 4".


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You make some really nice baits.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im thinkin the eyes off Cleveland would like those sticks.:T


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Jerkin,

Very nice baits! love the foiled one, great paterns and colors!

MS


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

nice work those look great look like some eye killers to me.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm hoping to put a few walleyes on ice this year with them. I enjoy building lures much more than I do painting them, that's the frustrating part for me. I have a few more in the shop that I'm working on now, two of them are a new design that are deep divers with a line tie on the lip. They are coming along nicely but I just hate to build too many before I get a chance to try them. I've swam them in the creek by the house so I know they work but want to try them out on some fish before I build any more. If the fish like them I'll make a box full next winter, lol.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's a pic of the deepdivers I'm working on now. This one is the mag size at just under 6", the other one is right around 5". You can see part of it in the background but it isn't together yet. I'm hoping to get some time after dinner to route the channel in it, bend the wire and glue it together.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice looking baits jerkin!! Hope all is going well, baits should feed you well!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I recently saw some of his blanks first hand. VERY VERY nice! Perfectly shaped and smooth as a baby's bottom.


----------

